

Tinder and Grindr driving surge in syphilis, gonorrhoea and HIV - striking
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/tinder-grindr-driving-surge-syphilis-gonorrhea-hiv-reveals-us-study-1502982

======
Dylanlacey
Aww, bless. Another article conflating technology with a negative outcome by
ignoring the human factor, e.g. that safe sex is the responsibility of the
humans not the app.

Media is so cute.

